# Just wanted to tell you ....



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

That i LOVE my horse ....we had a lesson again last night and I was so very please with him....He's so well trained that I have to learn all his buttons.......at one point our coach/trainer was putting us through a course of poles on the ground and he wanted  us to  back up into...an " L " shaped pattern of poles on the ground .....because my horse Tiny is so very sensitive I was sending him confusing signals so the first two attempts I had him going everywhere and the third attempt he just took over and did it ..back up back up back up TURN RUMP back up back up whoa ..I was a step behind him...everyone laughed except my trainer as he looked up into my face and said"Now who had control ?" ...So he made me do it over and over and over until we got it down pat....I enjoyed it so much also because my hubby ...whos horse used to be a driving horse owned by the mennonites is doing so very well....she has come a lllllooong way.....and my daughter(11) road her horse also...See dreams really can come true of owning a horse even when you in your 40's....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here he is


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (Jul 25, 2009)

COOL!
Purdy horse!


I've celebrated my 29th birthday a few times(ok many times) and am hoping to get another horse some day!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 25, 2009)

Cool Beans!  I think it is wonderful that your family is riding!  Keep up the lessons and learning - sound like you'll have a partner for life!


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 25, 2009)

Great job!  Isn't it the most magical feeling to be able to communicate with your horse?


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Cool Beans!  I think it is wonderful that your family is riding!  Keep up the lessons and learning - sound like you'll have a partner for life!


When we first moved to the country and daughter wanted a horse I took western lessons with her for two years....I enjoyed it....but I now wish I took lessons with horses that were not so dead broke .and adults ...no KIDS!!!!    ......okay maybe started on horses that were dead broke and then advanced to horses that had the "buttons" but I had to work to find them...Do you know what i mean....now with this trainer he teaches us to RIDE he knows the back ground of each horse knows what to push ...I am not ditching our old coach ..she's excellent..great beginner class coach...but she's a softy ....this trainer is a hard a*$ ....his saying is "suck it up" ..but a good guy....and I am pleased with my hubby who was brought up around horses but never formally took serious lessons ...because he now knows theres knowing how to ride a horse and then knowing HOW to ride a horse..exspecially with him having a former wagon  horse...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> COOL!
> Purdy horse!
> 
> 
> I've celebrated my 29th birthday a few times(ok many times) and am hoping to get another horse some day!


Yes ! For me gone are the days that I can jump up on a horse....now I have to find a mounting block...My daughter just kills me watching her jump off and on ...But I love it so....
Yes he's mine for life ...I took a LOOOONG time in finding him...I paid the money but he's everything I want...I had my trainer come with me ...he knows the breeding background  of horses and he also knew of the people I bought him from...
I just Love him ...I feel like a kid again ...until I get off the horse and my knees are threatening to collapse.....thank God for Tylenol !!!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Great job!  Isn't it the most magical feeling to be able to communicate with your horse?


Yes you got it !  It is Magical...gives me goose bumps just thinking about it....He trys to please so much and when he does and I get it ...and then reward him with a big pat I can almost feel him go " Oh ya ! I'm good 1 we did it".....


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh awesome! good for you, sounds like  the new horse is working out like a dream. keep those pics coming!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 3, 2009)

We all had another lesson tonight with our trainer ...we were on the horses for almost three hours ...we ride them to and back from a friends outdoor arena ....
I just love him ...I think were actually starting to click ...I also think he realizes he''s not going to be asked to do a barrel pattern...ha ha ha ...Not in my life time ...Tonight our trainer had me doing circles around pillons in a jog...he has a real bumpy trot and a smooth lope ...I think my horse realizes I am some what green when it comes to a well trained horse and he was actually slowing down  to a smoother jog as my trainer was telling me to sit down in the saddle ....head up ...heels down ...toes in ....dont lean forward...stop grittin' your teeth !!!!  Use your leg !!!  Keep his nose in ....  ha ha ha !!!  But I did a large circle twice ....at a jog...Gee I get the english and western messed up alot...because DD is taking english lessons also...at a different barn ...oh to be young again 
Anyways I bet you heard me say YEEE HA!!!  afterwards .......
I sang Alan Jackson songs to him on the way home ...


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 4, 2009)

2468 Your post made me smile!!   I so enjoy reading about your progress! 

One of my best friends,  who is an outstanding horsewoman, lets me bring my colt over and ride in her arena while she's working horses in training.  She too yells at me - sometimes so fast of a chain of stuff to correct I have to stop my horse and laugh.  

I'm not taking lessons from her, but she did work my colt for me while I was laid up.  She also knows the issues I've had in the past.  I totally enjoy riding with her even though she barks commands at me faster than I can execute them lol  

One of the things I was doing and not realizing that she caught was I was not breathing at a lope... its a common problem sooo remember to breathe lol


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ha ha ha !! oh yes breathing !!!  
thanks so much......You must know the love I feel for my big guy ...   I can gush and gush...Its like having babies again for me ....ha ha ha !!!   Do you want to see some photos? Do you want to watch a video of my horse ...  Dont fall asleep now...

This trainer were working with is such a great guy ...he's not in it for the money ...just loves horses and wants to teach people to understand a horse and how to ride 

He knows theres no chance of hubby and I entering a show ring .....we just want to learn to ride properly .....but he knows for my daughter there is .....
I feel like a teenager again ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like you're coming along great! ... I have to quit my riding lessons for a while to get a job in Toronto, then I'll look for a horse for me to ride and take lessons at home.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have i told you lately how much I *love my horse *....last night was our best lesson together ...were really starting to click ....he's like a big ole Teddy Bear .....My daughter even jumped her horse for the first time ...she has only ridden western with her ...but has been taking English lessons since December at another barn ..what a great night ...


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Have I told you lately how much I love my horse ?

I didnt know I would enjoy our horses as much as i do ..

Sunday morning my hubby and daughter and I went for a trail ride .....it was so relaxing .......the leaves are starting to turn colours and there are no BUGS!!!!

Heres a photo from afterwards we brushed them down while  letting them graze on the back lawn ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 14, 2009)

GORGEOUS horses 2468!! They look mighty happy grazing there. I can't imagine the havoc if I let Luna graze on the lawn. I'd have no flowers left!


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 14, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Have i told you lately how much I *love my horse *....last night was our best lesson together ...were really starting to click ....he's like a big ole Teddy Bear .....My daughter even jumped her horse for the first time ...she has only ridden western with her ...but has been taking English lessons since December at another barn ..what a great night ...


Hehe, I suppose you'll have to invest in some small jumps and cavaletti blocks for at home then! I personally recommend starting with a 4ft schooling standard for standards and of course the plastic cavaletti blocks are wonderful because you can stack them and their lowest jump height is something like 6 inches.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh Yes ! $$$$$$  That is HER plan .....I said start saving and we will pay half....ching ching ching ....she has to make her mind up for sure !!!  in the meantime she can use our neighbours set up ....they have magnificent eventer  horses ....huge!!!  like 17 hh or more ...never asked ....their son is giving DD part time lessons on her we 14.1 horse ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 14, 2009)

The cavaletti blocks are about $79 for a pair  and you can get just cedar 10ft (or 12ft if you have a large riding ring you can set up, mine is only 120x60 which is pretty much the smallest you can do safely, but I rode at a place that had a 100x300ft riding ring!). 2" poles, they work well, they're already round, and you can just paint them (or leave them bare). I'm not really a fan of the PVC pipe poles because they create lazy jumpers. Jumps R Us and Jumps USA have some fantastic PVC composite jumps and poles, expensive, but well worth the money if you want ready to use, or you can make your own with lumber from Home Depot.

And hehehe.. I rode a 16.3hh Hanovarian mare when I was about your daughters age that was trained by Ian Millar for the owner (who knew like every rich person on the entire planet, i swear... he even knew Justin Timberlake (I was 11, WHATTT, I met Justin Timberlake)). Bella was GORGEOUS and she would jump a trotting pole at 5ft!! I found out the other day on EMG from a lady whose daughter I used to ride with that Bella died this winter of colic, she was probably around 30 because she was 24 when I rode her. She broke her hip in a riding accident, hence why she didn't end up showing much, and the rider broke his knee and couldn't ride every again.


----------

